# Battery Problem Compass 400



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Aux Battery ??
I have a Compass Avantgarde 400 53 reg, new to motorhoming so thick.

My instructions say switch to aux battery on control panel to use that battery when camping, if on mains hook up all works great 12v and 240 when not hooked up on aux setting no volts show on nothing works and when switching to vehicle it shows 13.5 volts ? and everything is ok. Handbook says only use vehicle battery rarely if needed. Am I doing something wrong ?.
I was thinking about having a second aux battery fitted to improve battery power supply, has anyone done this and how hard is it to do.

Any assistance would be great.

Thanks
Cliff


----------



## gnscloz (Oct 4, 2008)

hi sounds like leisure battery is flat, put a voltmater across it see what you,ve got,


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

gnscloz said:


> hi sounds like leisure battery is flat, put a voltmater across it see what you,ve got,


Battery is less than 12months old and under warranty, would it not charge same as vehicle battery when running or plugged in ?
Also would it not charge just a little instead of dead flat (no volts) after full day driving or on hook up. 
Is there an isolation switch or fuse somewhere on vehicle.

Will check battery though.
Regards
Cliff


----------



## magicman (Aug 31, 2008)

I have had the same problem with my Compass Calypso.

Spent three days on hook-up, plus a long drive home, and the leisure battery was all but dead. Tried leaving it on h/up with rocker switch on caravan battery .. nothing.

Not being at all tech/elec, I went down to Johnscross yesterday, and had two new batteries fitted.

As far as I could see, there was nothing draining the battery, so I will see how it goes with the new ones.

Sorry this is not much help to you, CliffyP, but just thought I would throw it in the mix.

Regards,

Dave


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

magicman said:


> I have had the same problem with my Compass Calypso.
> 
> Spent three days on hook-up, plus a long drive home, and the leisure battery was all but dead. Tried leaving it on h/up with rocker switch on caravan battery .. nothing.
> 
> ...


Thanks Dave
On mine nothing on voltmeter at all except when hooked up, does not even flicker ? even a knackered battery should show something, and this is still quite new. I am wondering if there is a switch or whatever that I am missing.
Thanks again
Cliff


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

hello

After installing two new batteries as batteries fitted were faulty from new we also had a faulty ECU unit and a faulty management panel. Unfortunately the weather is not cold enough at night now to test the heating properly but we have not need to be on hook up since our visit recently to Timberland.

Motorhomer


----------

